# something funny about Sweetie + pics



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie refused to eat his evening meal the other day because i was out and it was my mom who tried to feed him. he turned his bum towards the plate and wouldn't budge for the life of him. :roll: i got home around midnight (i was tipsy and very sleepy, if you must know) and he ate his chicken off my hand so very greedily...

check us out:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8 ... =714763205

Sweetie's got his principles. :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwww, very cute pictures. Sweetie is such a mama`s boy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Sweetie knows who has the good stuff!! I love the 2nd picture. I'm so jealous of your hedgies. I want someone to hand-feed me Chicken!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Cute! I laughed out loud at the second picture of him with his mouth open looking super excited to eat some chicken. I have seen that expression on Hejji's face but haven't been able to photograph it in time!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaawww! Those are great pictures. I wish I could get some like that of Ralph


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hahahahaha Sweetie has the best facial expressions ever <3
Such a momma's boy 
Incidentally, I think Kashi is very much like Sweetie. He is super affectionate towards me, but with others he will huff and puff and even bite :lol: Once he's in my hands though, he's as sweet as a little lamb


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: very cute!


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Apollo is like that. He hardly lets anyone ever hold him. When someone comes over and wants to feed him his worms, I count them out and let them try. He will eat a couple then refuse to eat the others. Then when I try he will gobble them up!! 

By the way, what is he in? I would love to get one like that for Apollo to sleep in on my lap.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so precious, he wasn't going to eat it unless his mama gave it too him  Sweetie is such a loveable hedgie.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

cmcelroy said:


> Apollo is like that. He hardly lets anyone ever hold him. When someone comes over and wants to feed him his worms, I count them out and let them try. He will eat a couple then refuse to eat the others. Then when I try he will gobble them up!!
> 
> By the way, what is he in? I would love to get one like that for Apollo to sleep in on my lap.


that is a bag from our own Hedgieonboard (see her comment below).  all my boys have very comfy bags from her.

Shae--yes, Kashi and Sweetie are almost extended family.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetie cracks me up :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's so cute! The first picture made me giggle! :lol:


----------

